# Sanitary Sewer Service Disconnect



## clansing1 (May 21, 2013)

First time post.

My company has been contracted to demolish a house. The sanitary sewer service is an 4" PVC line that T's into an 8" PVC service line close to the middle of a street. The service line T's into the main about 3' from the sanitary sewer manhole and 6' from the street curb. 

I need to disconnect or plug the sewer service at or close to the main before demolishing the house. It is possible to plug the service line (with an inflatable plug?) and plug it with concrete by accessing the service line from the curb side? I am trying to cap/plug the service without digging up and patching the street.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Chad


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Chad, if you are a professional in the plumbing trade, I would recommend that you post an introduction in the appropriate section. Let us know where you are located, years and certifications in the trade, that type of thing.

If not, take a look at the top of the page, the part in red.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*For those not in the plumbing trade.* 
PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting. 

Thanks.


----------

